
Meta HN: Introduce “Sage” Comments? - Raed667
4chan has a great feature: &quot;Sage&quot; [0], this feature allows for people to comment without bumping the comment up.<p>WHY:<p>This is very useful when it comes to responding to a comment without wanting to give it more visibility or fueling the &quot;controversy&quot;.<p>HOW:<p>This can be done by checking if the comment has [SAGE] as it&#x27;s first 6 characters.<p>[0] : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.4chan.org&#x2F;faq#sage
======
arkitaip
HN doesn't have bumping so I'm not sure how useful sage would be.

~~~
Raed667
Top level comments are not bumped by their comments ?

~~~
CarolineW
As far as I am aware, no. You might try emailing the mods to ask.

